# 2015 Giant propel advanced tire issue



## obed

I know, I know, the original tires were just fine, did not need changing...
I have had the bike on a set of rollers here at my office the last few days... and it is a bit squirrelier than my Domane on the rollers....
I got the bright idea that is I put 25's on it like the Domane has, it might be a bit easier on the roller...
so quick trip over to the LBS and picked up a set of Conti Grand Prix 4000s II... mount them, jump on the rollers and immediately the wheels tucked...oops...
I looked at the bike, did not see anything.... figured I just had a brain fart, so back on and tucked the wheels again....Damn...
it turns out that the wire connecting the brake arms on the rear brake will lightly rub the rear tire and when under load that light rub turns into a grabbing rub....so off came the conti's and the original tire goes back on... the conti's are about a 1/4 to 3/8 taller than the 23's that were on there.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

I have no problems with my Continental Grand Sport Race on my Propel, was worried about that you just say when i bought them but once i was on the bike.. no problems.
What pressure you use on them? 120psi for me


----------



## obed

I had 110 psi in it at the time.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

You can try with 120.. i just use my wheels and tires for 3 days cause are new.. but have no problema with them.... maybe the vbrake cable its not fully or good tension


----------



## obed

yep it was tight... it has to be tight for the brakes to work... no worries I just put the giant tires back on... I can use the conti's on one of my other bikes...
I will look for a low profile 25 if I ever want to actually do 25's on that bike...
glad yours work for you.


----------



## d_tresenriter

I just mounted 25mm Schwalbe One tubeless on my 2015 Propel Advanced Pro 1 and has 7mm clearance from the brake wire. No way it's flexing that much.


----------



## obed

when i mounted a set of continental grand prix 4000s II, I had less than 1mm clearance from the brake wire... in fact it would rub the line down the middle of the tire that is there on a new tire...


----------



## colinfr

Giant sent out a service bulletin early this year or late last year stating that the new 2015 Propel brakes aren't compatible with 25mm tires. Obviously that depends on whether or not it's a true 25, but I've personally seen that GP4000s and Pro 4's definitely don't fit. The Fourier brakes do clear 25's, and are a superior brake.


----------



## d_tresenriter

Interesting. My advanced pro 1 with standard brakes clears my 25 mm Schwalbe Ones with lots of room.

I've also used a 25 mm Continental Grand Prix (not 4000s) without problems.


----------



## xeon

d_tresenriter said:


> Interesting. My advanced pro 1 with standard brakes clears my 25 mm Schwalbe Ones with lots of room.
> 
> I've also used a 25 mm Continental Grand Prix (not 4000s) without problems.


I have a set of the Continental GP 4000s on mine and the rear brake cable rubs the top of the tire when I use the brakes... my tires are 23s, not 25s. Seems like they should have a bit more clearance although these tires are known to be a bit taller than most. It has worn a flat spot on my tire and the cable is fraying.. I've stopped using my rear brake unless I really need to stop.


----------



## sarang89831

I know I am writing late. But I have a second hand 2015 Giant bike and I am facing the same problem that you mentioned. When I last changed the rear tires, I was told that any 23 mm tyres would fit without any issue. But now I notice that Conti GP Season 4 tyres with 23 mm doesn't leave even 1 mm clearance on the rear wheel. On the other hand, front wheel has a decent clearance of 7 mm even if I put 25 mm Conti 4000 GP tyres on them. Did you face similar problem ? I mean is it possible to adjust the brake setting to increase the tyre / brake-wire clearance??
Would be really helpful! Thanks


----------

